# DVR4U2 doesn't work anymore?



## Chop69 (Aug 11, 2007)

Anybody tried the DVR4U2 code recently? I just tried it and got a really big red ! and "The offer code you entered is invalid. Please try again."


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Chop69 said:


> Anybody tried the DVR4U2 code recently? I just tried it and got a really big red ! and "The offer code you entered is invalid. Please try again."


I tried it too.No good.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hah...I was about to start a thread on this...good thing I saw it...

DAMN though! I used this code before and it worked like a charm...was about ready to use it again...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I thought that promotion ended several months ago.


----------



## Big6Dad (Feb 7, 2007)

I used it two weeks ago and it worked for me.....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can still call and ask kindly.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

> I used it two weeks ago and it worked for me.....


Same here...was about two weeks and worked perfectly...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You can still call and ask kindly.


Yup, that worked for me.


----------



## jbiden (Oct 19, 2005)

Worked for me 2 weeks ago. I couldn't get the same deal with a CSR. My CSR had never heard of the deal.???


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jbiden said:


> Worked for me 2 weeks ago. I couldn't get the same deal with a CSR. My CSR had never heard of the deal.???


That's when you play DirecTV's favorite game it's called "CSR Roulette".When you first call D* the first answer you get there's a very good chance your second call will be a different answer. :welcome_s


----------



## taveyard (Sep 28, 2006)

Over the past year I have become disabled due to various medical problems. This afternoon I sent an email to support and told them my situation and how I am sitting in front of the tv all day and I would like to still get the free dvr4u2 upgrade if possible. I received an email with a number to call and a pin to use. I called and sure enough I have to pay 19.95 shipping but they are giving me the dvr for free, with two year committment of course, like I would change and go back to Time Wartner anyway.

Good luck.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

taveyard said:


> Over the past year I have become disabled due to various medical problems. This afternoon I sent an email to support and told them my situation and how I am sitting in front of the tv all day and I would like to still get the free dvr4u2 upgrade if possible. I received an email with a number to call and a pin to use. I called and sure enough I have to pay 19.95 shipping but they are giving me the dvr for free, with two year committment of course, like I would change and go back to Time Wartner anyway.
> 
> Good luck.


I am terribly sorry about your medical problems, but congratulations on the free (almost) DVR!


----------

